# Cooling unit



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I have an item that can cool carboys during fermentation, includes a thermostat. See item here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4412356340&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

The "wet T-shirt" method can also drop your carboy a few degrees.


----------

